
An Image Processing Startup with No Servers - jwmoraes
http://www.99serverless.com/index.php/2017/11/25/building-a-serverless-image-processing-saas
======
NetOpWibby
This came at the _perfect_ time, thanks!

~~~
jwmoraes
Glad, it helped. :)

